# Florida inspired scape w/ images of FL (56k)



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Growing up around Central and South Florida's many ecosystems inspired this scape. The meeting of hardwood hammock, wetland, grasslands, pine flatwoods and scrubs, in a day you can see all of this diversity shift and merge, yet each being specific, and it all ends up at the beach 










--Photos of Florida--




































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Specs

78w T5HO 6700k
Excel
4dKH 5dGH
SMS + Eco Complete / sand

I've juggled the idea of a local biotope for a while, but that would certainly come out different if I were to stay true in 'close-to-real' scale using regional plants. Instead I decided to create a larger picture with the best plants I had on hand for the representation, borrowing from the idea of nature aquariums.

Juncus repens
Vallisneria nana
Microsorum pteropus
Fissidens fontanus
Ludwigia arcuata
Eriocaulon type II
Hygrophila sp. ‘Porto Velho’ (‘Roraima’)
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Cryptocoryne wendtii "red"
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis

1 Angelfish
9 Pristella Tetras
4 Corydoras Trilineatus and one albino Cory
1 Apistogramma sp. "Masken"
1 SAE


----------



## ollie78 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice tank. The creative abilities of many of you aquascapers continues to amaze me.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot Ollie!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the flow of the tank. Kudos!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

any new updates?

i am planning a collecting trip to Florida for late June. i can't wait to go. i have to start researching locations.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Not much change at all since the first pic, a few more vals, about 4" on the arcuata (wood level in pic 1), trimmed the Juncus a bit. The Erio has a few more inches on it also, all in all the growth is practically unnoticeable. Oh, and I'm starting a short field of Potamogeton pectinatus to the rear of the sand bed, something I wanted to do with L. brasiliensis but wasn't accomplishing very well.

I have to prune a few vals and clean some dust algae from the glass once my back heals up (work accident) and will post an update shot. Maybe then some progression might be more noticeable.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nicely executed. I am anxious to see it when it matures a little. The wood is well placed.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I just now saw this. I scrolled from bottom up through the pics and by the time I got to your tank I could see how you captured the feel of the Florida landscape. Great job!

-Dave


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A belated :thumbsup: !


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Very cool! I live on the space coast & love your representation I like the controlled chaos, it looks very natural!


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!

SkinniMini, I grew up in Palm Bay and Melbourne, western Brevard around the St. John's River area was a big influence, lots of saw grass and palmettos. I could imagine buzzards nesting in my java fern. :biggrin1:

Here's the update I promised, not much change.










I'll be trimming more Juncus and arcuata back soon, as well as cutting the Fissidens back down to the wood, so it'll likely be another few months before a worthy update. That is unless I decide to start injecting CO2 again, the husbandry vacation's been nice but I'm getting tried of not seeing any progression. The 'Roraima' and Fissidens aren't growing fast enough to ward off the algae that exists in this tank. I might give it just 15 or 20ppm, try to get some robust growth without a huge level of uptake. But then I also want to prove a non-injected tank can still look good. Decision decisions.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Another angle...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice! ...worth the wait. that angel is perfect in there.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks, Hydrophyte!


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Forgot to add filtration to the specs, XP3 and a Maxi-jet 400.

Pants added;
Potamogeton pectinatus
Cryptocoryne parva?


----------



## mattutd20 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks great, the angel looks awesome in there.


----------



## Wingjamr (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great! The uncluttered design really works. Nice choice with the golden angel too.


----------

